# Full Moon Fishing in Christmas Creek & How to get in the Creek



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanksgiving week is a busy week for me and for many other seasoned guides all over the east coast. A trip per day is the norm. And just great for us, how pleasant that it falls on a Full Moon.... To make it even more interesting, we've been fishing the falling tide the entire morning. Now, you take a 4-hour trip and try to grind out a nice mess of fish during that time, on these tides and it can be stressful. You had better be right with the man and understand a little about bait movement as well...

 Understanding bait movement is a learning process and I am not afraid to say I am still learning it after my 20 short years of charter fishing. Still, there are good and bad days no matter who you are.

My anglers have been GREAT people this week I want to add, most of them repeat from the summer or years past. They have not been avid fishermen, but not bad fishermen by any means. Fishing the way I fish in the creek on a moon falling tide, they had to learn quick becuase the current took the baits/jigs down the river every 10 seconds the falling current.

The fish in these pics from the past 4-days have been taken on a variety of baits and set-ups. Mostly on Concave Popping Floats, Gulps and Paddle Tail Jigs. (Feel free to PM me for tackle info per usual).

Check out the video and pics. The video is over the weekend and shows some details about getting into the creek.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/jlGloNEvqeE?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/jlGloNEvqeE?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## brandees4 (Nov 24, 2010)

Can't wait till friday.


----------



## milltown (Nov 24, 2010)

Man, I wish I could be down there fishing all the time!  Keep up the great reports.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 24, 2010)

pretty fish!


----------



## retired (Nov 24, 2010)

Richie, your killin' me, can't wait to get this brace off of my arm so I can get back down there.  Thanks for the great post.  Tell Wendy to keep up the good work--nice fish.


----------



## erock (Nov 24, 2010)

Getting in and out of Christmas Creek is no joke. A boat capsized there a few weeks ago. 

Nice video, btw.


----------



## killswitch (Nov 24, 2010)

27' trout bus..............................that's pretty good  there Capt.             Coastal Georgia fishing with Capt. Richie Lott aboard  the "trout bus"


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! TROUT BUS.... That is definitely Original. Man I laughed when I saw this post so hard..... it's even Yellow, too..!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 25, 2010)

E---- Whats up buddy!

No, it aint no joke. We helped a guy get out the other day on low water on this moon. I ran out of there with all I had on Monday afternoon at low water. I told the older fellas to get a running start and follow my prop wash and DONT LET OFF when you feel the prop hitting the concrete hard sand... you HAVE to keep going.

I was running close to 44 MPH (WOT in my Boat) in the "Trout Bus" and she draws SPIT, I mean NO WATER....The Trout Bus prolly draws about 11 inches up and running hard trimmed up. That Yamaha was bangin the bottom for about a hundred yards and IF YOU LET THAT THROTTLE OFF THE PINS AT LOW WATER, YOU'RE DONE!! You will be there at least 2 hours.

The big danger is getting hung up IN THE BREAKERS. You WILL capsize your boat. Thats what happened to the guys you are talking about in your post. They hit, let off and got hung up in the break. Game Over.

If you idle out, or your boat draws water, forget it.....

The most special thing is when the wind turns East or northeast while you are inside the creek. you HAVE TO COME OUT and the breakers at the mouth of the creek will jump up to 4-5 ft. in seconds. Craziness....




erock said:


> Getting in and out of Christmas Creek is no joke. A boat capsized there a few weeks ago.
> 
> Nice video, btw.


----------



## jaybird33 (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice vedio. Christmas Creek can be a real gator trout hangout


----------



## Inshore GA (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like a good few days with the big moon tides we've been havin! Looks like that Christmas Creek can be some kinda trouble but I've always heard  it's some kinda fishy!


----------

